# Darkness (The Last Crusade)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Background

In the year 2649 the future was bright for humanity. Yet this Golden Age could not last long. From the shadows of the world came a new and terrifying enemy. These new foes were not human, far from it. They were hideous, carnivorous mutants who feasted on the flesh of humans. The world rallied against his new threat yet initially the war went badly wrong for the humans. Their previously sufficient armies and weapons were useless against these hideous creatures of Darkness. The world was swept aside as almost the entire globe went dark. Only the most holy of places, Vatican City remained unbreached. For the scriptures and even the Bible had warned of this event and The Church were prepared. For the Church had created an elite group of warriors to turn the tide against the vampires. They were dubbed "Priests”-humans blessed by God who were capable of slaying the creatures, their very words burning the flesh of the enemy, “Crusaders”-highly trained and well armed soldiers and “Prophets”-heavily armed Crusaders. These defenders of humanity came from all across the globe, chosen by the Church and even God as saviors of humanity. They were criminals, soldiers, shopkeepers and plumbers. But they were all pure in heart and had been trained in the ways of God for years. This gave them unbelievable power and allowed them to perform unbelievable feats. With these mighty warriors leading the remainder of humanity against the darkness there is suddenly a beacon of holy light against the darkness approaching from all sides.

The Church know that some being of evil is leading the creatures of the darkness and they intend to find that being and destroy it, with God’s name on their lips. Alexander is a legendary Priest, one of the finest the Church has at it’s disposal. And so Alexander has been chosen by the Church to lead a group to cross the world and find this evil force that is driving forward the creatures and destroy it utterly. He will have with him a small handful of Crusader’s, Prophet’s and Priest’s as that is all that the Church can spare to go on a probably suicidal quest into the darkness.

Rules

•	*No Godmodding at all.
•	Looking for 6-10 people (hopefully) preferably even number of Priests, Crusaders and Prophets.
•	Update will be once a week.
•	At least 1 post per update and at most 3.
•	You can die. But if you do then I will let you join as another character.
•	One player will be a traitor. No-one but that person and me will know who is the traitor. I will tell the traitor what to do each update*.

Wargear

In the time of the Last Crusade technology has been brought to a halt due to the limited energy but the Priest’s, Crusader’s and Prophet’s weapons have been blessed by the Church. The new warfare technology is quite simply holy versions of present guns. So imagine guns right now but with the ability to punch it’s way through a being of darkness.

*Primary Guns:*

•	Sub Machine Gun
•	Assault Rifle
•	Shotgun
•	Light Machine Gun

*Heavy Weapons:*

•	Sniper Rifle
•	Rocket Launcher
•	Minigun
•	Flamethrower
•	Grenade launcher

*Handguns:*

•	Revolver
•	Machine Pistol
•	Heavy Pistol

*Close Combat Weapons:* 

•	Combat Knife
•	Short Sword

*Throwing Weapons:*

• Throwing Knife
•	Shuriken
•	Darts

*Equipment:*

•	Extra Armour
•	Explosives
•	Thermal Vision
•	Radio
•	Video Drone
•	Knuckledusters
•	Vial of Holy Water
•	Small Crucifix 
•	Basic Medical Supplies
•	Scope
•	Extra Ammunition
•	Bible
•	Thermal Clothing
•	Camouflage
•	Sleeping Pills

*You may select as a Priest: *
•	One Throwing Weapon
•	One or a Pair of Close Combat Weapons
•	Three Equipment

*You may select as a Crusader*:

•	One Primary Gun
•	One Handgun
•	One Close Combat Weapon
•	Five Equipment

*You may select as a Prophet:*

•	One Heavy Weapon
•	One Handgun
•	Four Equipment


Armour

*As a Priest you wear simple robes and a holy crucifix around your neck.

As a Crusader or a Prophet you wear body armour and helmet.*

Character Sheet

*Name:* (Easy)

*Age:* (25-50)

*Personality:* (Easy again)

*Appearance:* (Easy yet again)

*Background before being chosen by the Church:* (What did you do before the Darkness came?)

*Position:* (Priest, Crusader or Prophet?)

*Wargear:* (See above)


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm taking a prophet! I'll sheet up in a few minutes, just gotta do something first


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I think I'll be a priest ... All my other RP characters are snipers, be good to mix it up a bit  Character sheet up tonight!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok. Sounds good guys.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Has the traitor already been chosen?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

no. I will wait till a few more have joined up before selecting someone. Of course is people really wanted they could volunteer. But use pm as it has to be a secret who is the traitor.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Romero's Own said:


> Background*•	One player will be a traitor. No-one but that person and me will know who is the traitor. I will tell the traitor what to do each update*.


Well doesn't that sound familiar . Though you probably weren't around for this one in your defence :L


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

HOGGLORD said:


> Has the traitor already been chosen?


HOGGLORD, by the time of your post above it had been less than an hour since this recruitment thread even went up. On top of that, between those times there have been exactly zero submitted characters, with only two members having shown interest.

How would Romero have even been able to choose someone as the traitor?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Dunno, maybe he pre-planned it with someone?

Oh, btw Romero, can I excede the age limit by several years? Just because it would fit my character better.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I would not have even mentioned that one of the players might be a traitor. At a point in the RP there might be evidence that one of the group was a traitor, but not even he or she would know who it was. And then when the time came, they would be made known one way or another so as to catch everyone by surprise.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, like in the mercenary thread! Whoops, I've said too much. 
Ha ha ha, I'm just kidding, or am I? :spiteful:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that may well be what i do darkreever, thanks for the advice.

And yes HOGGLORD, you can escede the age limit, but only by a few years.

And because i might not have made it clear, the priests are underpowered because they can read from the bible and kill the creatures with those words.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

how many is a few? Because I've got at thing about the number eight in my ages, and wherever else I can fit it.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

just put it up and i will say whether it is acceptable.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*Name*: Unknown, he calls himself Pater Redemptor

*Age*: 58

*Personality*: Pater Redemptor is pious in the extreme, cleansing the daemonic and the unbeliever with equal vigor. He is a sight to behold in combat, the fires from Flamma Domini, his flamethrower, engulfing his foes, even while he chants litanies and recites bible lines. Many see him as more than a bit mad, but his raw faith and power are an inspiring asset to any of his allies and a terrifying prospect for his foes

*Appearance*: Stands at 5'8, his back is slightly hunched, but not greatly so, he has a mess of thinning grey hair and he wears priest robes over his anointed body armour.

*Background before being chosen by the Church*: Pater Redemptor was a catholic priest in Canterbury before the crisis happened, though less physically direct in his actions before, he was no less fervent or faithful. He condemned unbelievers and heretics to hell, proclaiming the power of God in front of huge crowds. When the crisis came, he took up a weapon, a large crucifix and struck down any that attacked. The Vatican was impressed by his faith and fervor, though slightly worried by his raw ferocity, however they decided to allow him in, so he could fight the forces that threatened the holy church.

*Position*: Prophet

*Wargear*: _Flamma Domini_- a Flamethrower, a revolver, a bible, a crucifix, Extra ammunition and Explosives.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

58 is fine. The rest looks good HOGGLORD. You are in.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Mark Dracup

Age: 27

Personality: Combative; the Darkness has turned him pessimistic and he doesn’t trust easily. Happy to fight anyone, be they ‘friend’ or foe, as he won’t be easily convinced anyone is a friend.

Appearance: Mark is 6’ tall, with golden hair that just covers his ears and blue eyes that sparkle like sapphires. He is lean and wiry, but still clearly strong. He has a cross tattoo on his right cheek and a small golden crucifix, a memento from the time before The Darkness, hangs around his neck.

Background before being chosen by the Church: Before the Darkness, Mark was a martial arts teacher, and in his spare time studied some military history. He had been brought up in a religious family, and could recite scripture from memory by the age of ten, but he was never devout and attended Church only because his parents _encouraged_ him to. He had put his foot down by the age of fifteen, and didn’t enter a church for the next 7 years, until the Darkness came. Then, when the end seemed near, he abandoned his personal disbelief in God and joined his parents in the local church. As the doors were smashed in by the creatures of the Darkness, and all of those around him were killed, he started, for some unknown reason, to speak passages of the bible and the words themselves first halted, then burned and then drove back the creatures. He was there a month, making quick raids onto the outer world for supplies, when Vatican Crusaders found him, on a search from Church to Church. They had to fight their way out, and he proved himself as they did so, fending off the creatures of Darkness with his voice alone.

Position: Priest

Wargear: 

Pair of Short Swords
Throwing Knife
Extra Armour
Bible
Vial of Holy Water

_That OK Romero?_


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll take a crusader.


*Name:* Lajos "Hunter" Johnson

*Age:* 49 years of Age
*
Personality:* Lajos means "holy man" in latin, and this ex-army chaplain of the British Army earned his nickname "Hunter" because when he is gunning for something, be it man or beast, will not give up until his target is dead. Prehaps he is not a zealous as some of his comrades but does take alot of care to insure anybody around him returns home safely, valueing the lives of other over all else.
*
Appearance:* Lajos looks old for his age, he has grown mentally older as the events of the war with...the creatures unfolded. His face looks worn and rough, he eyes always seem tired. Usually his face cannot be seen beneath the mass of equipment and armour and when Lajos is geared up he is a formidable site to behold.

Background: Lajos' first career was his job in the British Army, serving as a support gunner specialising in heavy weaponry and suchlike. Eventually as he grew older Lajos eventually signed up to become a chaplain within the armed forces, feeling his words would be mightier than his gun. When the creatures attacked and Humanity was driven to the brink of extinction he words failed him and his gun returned to its rightful place.

Lajos led a rag-tag ground of survives from Britain to the Vatican City, hearing that it had become a heaven for Humanity's ruins. Eventually he made it and the priests recognised his efforts and offered him the title of Crusader, he gladly took it.

*Postion:* Crusader

Wargear: Light Machine Gun, Heavy Pistol, Combat Knife, Extra Ammunition, Thermal vision, Radio, Explosives, Extra Armour


The parts about the Army chaplain may not be entirely accurate, please exscuse my lack of knowledge of such things. Btw, will there be any pictures of armour and weapons?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Molochai and Karak: they both look really good. 

Karak: i will probably post up armour tommorow but weapons are like the modern one's so not much to show.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok. So here is what the weapons are like.

Assult Rifle: http://www.getreligion.org/wp-content/photos/aeg_electric_m85_airsoft_assault_rifle_m85_2.jpg

Submachine Gun: http://oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/my.stg.ign.com/4799/2010/09/270011-heckler___koch_mp5_navy_model_submachine_gun_super.jpg

Shotgun: http://www.humanevents.com/images/Not%20your%20Daddys%20Shotgun%20-%20ARTICLE%20PICTURE%204.JPG

Light Machine Gun: http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/300/c/9/chivaro_v93_light_machine_gun_by_seanobi-d31n2ve.jpg

Sniper Rifle: http://www.rankopedia.com/CandidatePix/3438.gif

Rocket Launcher: http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=rocket+launcher&um=1&hl=en&biw=1440&bih=737&tbm=isch&tbnid=cfhorY-SpiIx5M:&imgrefurl=http://quakewars.wikia.com/wiki/N72_Rocket_Launcher&docid=lFsvleyPmmnMKM&imgurl=http://images.wikia.com/quakewars/images/b/bb/Rocketlauncher-world.png&w=1000&h=458&ei=6lffT7PUL9DU8QPi_KC5Cw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1061&vpy=483&dur=1780&hovh=152&hovw=332&tx=237&ty=144&sig=112605964869196259334&page=3&tbnh=111&tbnw=243&start=35&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:35,i:314

Minigun: http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WNUS_30-cal_GAU17_minigun_pic.jpg

Flamethrower: http://images.wikia.com/killzone/images/2/25/VC1_flamethrower.jpg

Grenade Launcher: http://images.wikia.com/killzone/images/f/f4/Kz2_m327nadelundger.jpg

Revolver: http://cdn.firearmstalk.com/forums/attachments/f16/22397d1291426192-most-innovative-revolver-matebaautorevolver6in.jpg

Machine Pistol:http://world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/smg/smg17/uzi-micro2.jpg

Heavy Pistol: http://world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/handguns/jordan/1287736190.jpg

Combat Knife: http://www.kingofswords.com/images/A17-ON8300.jpg

Short Sword: http://www.dfoggknives.com/images/Leafsword.jpg

Throwing Knives: http://www.knife-depot.com/images/product/1b/348270.jpg

Shuriken: http://estudoobjetos2007.pbworks.com/f/ist2_568447_shuriken.jpg

Darts: http://www.blackpoolsnooker.co.uk/images/pictures/harrows-steel-tip-darts/assassin-plus-l-(page-picture-large).jpg

If i have missed anything please say.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmm.... I am intriuged, but im not holy, in any way


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

It doesn't matter if you are not holy. The Curch picked people and so did god so it was anyone who was chosen.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

flash43 said:


> Hmmm.... I am intriuged, but im not holy, in any way


I'm not holy too, hence "Karak The Unfaithful" as in a lack of faith, amoung with other things.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'm not religious at all; but I still think it makes for a cool RP, thus, I'm in!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

good to have your guys support. Now we just wait a while for a few more to flock to the call of god.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> good to have your guys support. Now we just wait a while for a few more to flock to the call of god.


We appear to be still waiting...


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

It does appear that way, Karak


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Mmmm. I noticed that. I may post up the action thread tomoz if no one else joins


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Hey, Romero - seen the AT is up, but you have thing like the font tags in there, which messes up the flow of it? That aside, I'll see if I can have a post up tonight - if it's not, it'll be tomorrow night.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok thanks. Willl fix that


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok. i am really sorry and greatly apologize to all those involved but i realized i have n time for this rp and thus must call it dead. For me it just never really took off. I invite you all to my new rp. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113756. I hope to see you there. I apologize again.


----------

